# Harvest Time Archery had NEW Arrow Labels



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

HT-1 = Vengeance
HT-2 = Harvester
HT-3 = Virtue
HT-4 = ??? aluminum/carbon
HT-X = Heavy Hitter crossbow
.422" = Redemption


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

They look good Bart. When will the Redemption be avalible? Didnt see it in the staff package.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

rednecbowhunter said:


> They look good Bart. When will the Redemption be avalible? Didnt see it in the staff package.


summer


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

looks good


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

how about *combine *for the last one or *draper* or *windrower* all big harvesting EQ


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say the new labels look great keep up the great work


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Good looking labels!


----------



## Da_Bull (Jan 1, 2011)

great move and very nice !!


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks good

you could name the one the Harvester.......


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Still waiting for a return E-Mail about retail prices, guess the E-Mail on web site does not work.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

travski said:


> Looks good
> 
> you could name the one the Harvester.......


lol sorry for some reason all the labels never came through on the first time I looked at this thread... now I see the Harvester is one already.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Wow the new labels look great. Pleasure being on staff with a great up in coming company.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Lets get the new labels back on top they are great looking


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

labels are awsome, cant wait to get my harvesters.


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

labels looks awesome! I'll be in touch soon with gale to order some vegeance


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

I want the redemptions.... hurry hurry hurry hurry...lol


----------

